# Want to get a flashcart for N64



## drakorex (Jan 27, 2014)

The first one that comes to mind is the everdrive64. I know there's a couple versions, and probably a couple other flashcarts. What is the best to go with?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 27, 2014)

From my knowledge the two versions of the Everdrive 64 is that the basic is just the board and the + version has a blue shell/cart.

Never actually heard of another N64 flashcart


----------



## 77Urmel77 (Jan 27, 2014)

here you can find someting about the everdive64
---> http://krikzz.com/

and i'm not shure but i think this is a clone
---> http://www.ed64plus.com/

hope it helps.


----------



## drakorex (Jan 27, 2014)

Also found this one. http://www.nesworld.com/n64-64drive.php

Obviously I want the best compatibility. Just want to be sure that whatever I get, all I have to do is plug and play.

The Everdrive seems a bit pricey. Want to be sure it's worth it
http://www.amazon.com/Everdrive-64-V2-CIC-installed-Nintendo/dp/B00I10P1OG/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1390821938&sr=8-9&keywords=everdrive 64


"w/CIC installed"... Something extra I have to do?


----------



## 77Urmel77 (Jan 27, 2014)

on the krikzz-page there is a reseller-list, the cheapest ed64 i saw was 99€.

and i think thats much too much for such an old system.

the system itself is sold secondhand with extra-components for about 40€.


----------



## XiTaU (Jan 27, 2014)

everdrive has 100% compatibility these days for commercial games id just get that.
i think his shop is cheapest also retrogate.com


----------



## 77Urmel77 (Jan 27, 2014)

have a look

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nintendo-64-...74?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4d18092ff2

then you'd only need a region-adaptor


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Jan 27, 2014)

To my knowledge the Everdrive 64 does not have 100% compatibility due to lockout chips, etc. I personally have the 64drive by Retroactive and I am very pleased with it. I'm surprised nobody has mentioned it yet. I think it's an awesome, well-built cart with 99.9% compatibility (there's only two games that don't work with it, and with a little soldering job supposedly you can make those work too). Features both compact flash support and microSD.


----------



## 77Urmel77 (Jan 27, 2014)

drakorex mentioned it in post #4. but to me its completely new information. just a few minutes ago i've read the rewiev. interesting. 



drakorex said:


> "w/CIC installed"... Something extra I have to do?


 
some reseller sell just the board without regionchip and cardridgecover. some give you the choice to order an ed64 which is ready to use. you need to read carefully.


----------



## drakorex (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, so let's start from the top. I already have an N64. I want to get a flashcart. If I get one or the other, what kind of compatibility can I expect out of the box? And then what few games don't work for either, and what would I need to do if I wanted to get those games to work? Then what is this talk of region adapters and extra components?


----------



## 77Urmel77 (Jan 27, 2014)

reading the pages linked to, should help doing your choice.


----------



## XiTaU (Jan 27, 2014)

i hear the 64drive is good also but i just got an everdrive because it was much cheaper and it also had a custom frontend by a 2nd developer these days who seems intent on adding features.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 1, 2014)

> Ok, so let's start from the top. I already have an N64. I want to get a flashcart. If I get one or the other, what kind of compatibility can I expect out of the box?


 
A very good one. For myself, i use an ED64Plus Clone Card (A clone of the Everdrive64 Version 1) - www.ed64plus.com . It has a compatiblity of about 98% with commercial games.



> And then what few games don't work for either, and what would I need to do if I wanted to get those games to work?


 
You'll have to patch the games on your PC, it's very easy. You'll have to patch Banjo-Tooie and Donkey Kong 64, for example, to work correctly.



> Then what is this talk of region adapters and extra components


 
You'll need none. The ED64Plus is compatible with NTSC and PAL N64's. If really something has to be region-patched, this can all be done on your PC.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2014)

There's a number of N64 backup devices ranging from retro stuff like Doctor V64 or Z64 which you'd be immensly lucky to get as expensive collector's items to the much more recent and more user-friendly flashcarts. You can choose between the Neo 64 Myth, Everdrive 64 Ver.1 and 2, 64Drive and ED64Plus, but based on the opinions I've read on GBATemp, the latest Everdrive 64 will probably serve you best.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 1, 2014)

> There's a number of N64 backup devices ranging from retro stuff like Doctor V64 or Z64 which you'd be immensly lucky to get as expensive collector's items to the much more recent and more user-friendly flashcarts.


 
Correct. I got my fist Mr Backup Z64 in 1998, a wonderful piece of hardware then. But totally obsolet today. Also got a Doctor V64 in 2002 only for collectors purpose. These unity only got 256 Mbit of RAM, so ever game bigger than 256 Mbit is completely unplayable. The Doctor also needs 2 additional Save-Adapters to handle SRAM and EEPROM Saves. 

These Units are really only for collectors purpose today. The best FlashCard today i guess, is the Everdrive V2, but it's also expensive. If you're willing to spend 5 minutes on your PC to patch the 2% of roms that don't run "out of the box" on the ED64Plus, than you'll have the same results in the end and can save about 20-30 bucks.


----------



## elm (Feb 7, 2014)

I posted  this on Ebay today (2-7-14). 4-lot Backup game copiers!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261392119172?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## frown (Feb 7, 2014)

I say don't bother with the ED64Plus,
as the authentic Everdrive doesn't cost much more in comparison and with it you get lifetime support from Krikzz.

I recently purchased an Everdrive 64 v2 with a CIC-6102 chip installed along with a case.
(Retrogate's case came with phillips-head screws. Nice if you don't have a gamebit. )

Some games require patching, but basically everything works except for Animal Forest (No RTC). (Someone correct me if I'm wrong. There may be one or two other problem titles.)

It's also worth mentioning that NTSC consoles don't do well with PAL games and vice versa, but that's not because of the flashcart.

As for what other modern N64 flashcarts exist which aren't ripping off Krikzz, there's:
64drive (as previously mentioned), and the NEO N64 Myth cart (also mentioned ).
Both are more expensive than the Everdrive 64 v2 I think.



XiTaU said:


> i hear the 64drive is good also but i just got an everdrive because it was much cheaper and it also had a custom frontend by a 2nd developer these days who seems intent on adding features.


saturnu just recently discontinued development on the alternative menu  http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=816.0



elm said:


> I posted this on Ebay today (2-7-14). 4-lot Backup game copiers!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261392119172?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Oh man I wish I had money to throw at that! lol


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 24, 2014)

Do loading times differ between each of these carts?

All I'm really concerned about are build quality and loading times.  Gameshark and compatibility with strange ROMs (like Zelda: OoT Master Quest) are just bonuses.


----------



## ClassicCam123 (Mar 1, 2019)

Just a quick question, I am a college student and I am making a level for Zelda Ocarina of Time and I want to import it into the game itself, could it work well for it


----------

